# Gummifische selber machen



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab mir überlegt in den Osterferien mal Gummifische selber zu gießen.
Ich weiß, dass es ein paar (wenige) Boardis gibt, die sowas auch machen. Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, wie ich meine Gufis baue (hab schon gelesen, dass jemand seine alten Gummifische in der Mirkowelle erhitzt, aber ich habe kaum Gummifische...), wie ich die Farbe reinbringe etc.??
Würde mich sehr über Tipps freuen..
Grüße
Jgi


----------



## Domini (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

bei uns in der schweiz würde ich es verstehen denn hier sind die gufis extrem teuer aber bei euch in deutschland sind die ja wircklich günstig oder?

ansonsten weis ich nicht wies geht aber im I-net gibt es viele tolle anleitungen


----------



## Lenger06 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

Hi, ich habe auch vor Kurzem begonnen mir die Gummifische selber zu gießen! Ist echt nicht so einfach! Formen kannst du dir selbst aus Gips machen oder bestellen!
Flüssigkunststoff, Formen und Anleitung erhältst du unter anderem hier:
http://www.lbkoeder.de/lbkoeder_katalog.php

Viele Grüße
|wavey:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

kann man denn die Gipsformen auch irgengendwie selber machen, denn auf dieser Seite (danke für den Tip) gibt es ja nur 2 Formen und ich würde gerne eigene Köderformen entwerfen?!
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> kann man denn die Gipsformen auch irgengendwie selber machen, denn auf dieser Seite (danke für den Tip) gibt es ja nur 2 Formen und ich würde gerne eigene Köderformen entwerfen?!
> Grüße
> Jogi


 
Du hast Dir die Seite nicht wirklich durchgelesen, oder.....|kopfkrat#d


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

versteh ich nicht... kann ich in diesen Excalibur-Gips meine Formen reinmachen? wenn ja,wie?


----------



## Sterni01 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Du hast Dir die Seite nicht wirklich durchgelesen, oder.....|kopfkrat#d



Das denke ich wohl auch !

Hier kannst du doch die Form nach dem erhärten noch beliebig verändern !!!
Mal runterscrolen ist von Vorteil !!!!

http://www.lbkoeder.de/PDF/Formenbau.pdf


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

das hab ich auf der Seite gar nicht gesehen... naja. gut, jetzt hab ichs verstanden, aber was für einen topf nehme ich am besten, um das Gummi zu erhitzen? will nicht 17€ für den Alutopf von denen ausgeben...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Wildeshauser (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

du willst ne ungewöhnliche form selber machen???
geht doch viel einfacher, geh in einen beate uhse schop dort stehen oder hängen gummiteile in ungewöhlichen formen und längen und natürlich auch etliche farben teilweise brummen sie auch musst den drilling zwar selber dran machen aber sonst...
ach ja und so viele angeln mit solchen"gummiködern" bestimmt noch nicht.
meld dich wenn du damit die erste grosse hechtdame gefangen hast!!!!|jump:


----------



## Algon (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

vor dem Zusammenschmelzen von Gummifischresten kann ich nur abraten!!! Gummifischen können sich so schon gegeneinander auflösen, mag garnicht dran denken was dann passiert wenn die zusammengeschmolzen werden.
Ich versuche allg. soweit wie möglich ohne Gummifische auszukommen, ist mir einfach zu viel Chemie.

MfG Algon


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

wollte ich auch gar nicht. Siehe mein erstes Posting: ich habe nicht viele Gummifische, dass ich die zusammenschmelzen könnte.
Aber auf der oben genannten Seite kann man Weich- und Hartgummi kaufen. Also, was kann ich dafür für einen Topf nehmen?
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## minden (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

Schau mal hier

http://jigfanatics.de/nuetzliches/koederbau/gummifische/giessen.html

Und hier

Dann richtig lesen und auf den Link im Text klicken
http://jigfanatics.de/nuetzliches/koederbau/gummisselbergiessen/dropshot.html


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

öhm... weißt du, was dieses Silikonkautschuk im Kilo kostet???? mehr als  30 €..... das gebe ich nicht für ein kilo von dem Zeug aus. Ich ich wérde das mit Gips als Form machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

@Minden


die Köder sehen echt super aus!! Lohnt sich der aufwand überhaupt? Wie sieht es mit den Fängen aus? Es gibt ein paar Köder auf dem Mark die etwas teurer sind, da kann ich mir vorstellen das es sich lohnt aber Normale Vertikal Köder die schon günstig sind...wie z.B Fin S...


Alex


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

ich bin zwar nicht minden, aber ich denke schon, dass es sich lohnt, denn es istdoch noch mal was besonderes etwas selber zu machen und dann auch noch etwas darauf zu fangen...
auch wenn das preislich nicht den unterschied macht... aber man muss ja nicht unbedingt Silikonkautschuk benutzen, Gips tuts doch... Dasist umein vielfaches preiswerfter...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

Um Geld zu sparen lohnt es sich mit Sicherheit nicht. Es gibt sehr sehr viel günstige und gute Gummiköder.
Aber um seine eigenen Ideen zu verwirklichen finde ich es schon interessant..


----------



## Udo561 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

Hi,
warum so kompliziert , wenn du ungewöhnliche Gummifische haben möchtest bau sie dir selber .
Einfach ein paar Gummifische im letzten drittel auseinander schneiden und bunt gemischt wieder zusammkleben.
Das geht ganz einfach über einer kleinen Gasflamme.
dann ersparst du dir die ganze Gießerei.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

eben. und da ich in den osterferien eh zu Hause bin, ist das bestimmt ne spannende Gechichte (außerdem mach ich super gerne Angelsachen selber), denn ich habe schon Posen gebaut, und mich mal an Wobblern versucht (aber eben nur versucht)... 
achso.... wie ist das denn jetzt, was für einen Topf kann ich zum Erhitzen des Gummies benutzen?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

hallo, udo, da warst du wohl schneller als ich, ich hab Spaß dran, die zuj gießen und außerdem *habe ich keine Gummifische....*
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## ali-angler (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

Ich hab schon ne menge zu dem Thema im Internet recherschiert und ich muss sagen ich lass es erst mal sein. Da expermentiere ich lieber mit zusammenschweissen und kombinationen mit spinnerblättern. Da wäre der Rohling den du erstellen musst, die Form die du giesen musst, Das richtige weichplastik kaufen, ggf. weichmacher oder härter kaufen, hitzestabilisator kaufen, farben kaufen, glitzer, richtiges mischverhältnis herausfinden, erhitzen, gießen und auskühlen. und an jedem Punkt kann was schief gehen. Ganz zu schweigen von den giftigen dämpfen die beim schmelzen entstehen. und am ende hast du ein selbstkreierten Köder der nicht richtig läuft und das ganze spiel geht von vorne los


----------



## Udo561 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*



ali-angler schrieb:


> und am ende hast du ein selbstkreierten Köder der nicht richtig läuft und das ganze spiel geht von vorne los



Und ne Menge Kohle in den Sand gesetzt 

Nee , dann lieber alte Gummiköder zerschneiden und aus 2 mach 1 #6
So bekommt man wirklich außergewöhnliche Gummifische gebastelt die zudem auch noch fängig sind.
Ich baue mir gerne aus der Rupfform vom normalen Gummifisch und dem Schwanzteil vom Twister meine neuen Gummis.
Das in 2 unterschiedlichen Farben und schon hat man einen sehr fängigen Hecht oder Zanderköder .
Gruß Udo


----------



## minden (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

Die Berichte sind von Fremdberichte...

Aber klar fangen die Köder.....Köder werden doch eh viel zu sehr überbewertet im Zeitalter der Marketingangelwelt...

Ob sich er Aufwand lohnt?
Ansichtssache...zum reinen Geldsparen ist sowas nicht gedacht...wobei ich angel ja fast nur Gummis und habe demnach auch immer sehr viele die Kaputtgebissen sind....die nehm ich dann immer und schmelz mir neue draus....da lohnt sich sowas dann natürlich schon irgendwie....

Und ja..man kann auch Gibs (also die eigentliche Form) nehmen und den mit z.B. Epoxi einpinseln...

http://www.poldersnoeken.nl/nieuw/poldersnoeken/artikelen/16/16.php

http://www.poldersnoeken.nl/nieuw/poldersnoeken/artikelen/16/16-2.php


----------



## Algon (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Nee , dann lieber alte Gummiköder zerschneiden und aus 2 mach 1 #6
> So bekommt man wirklich außergewöhnliche Gummifische gebastelt die zudem auch noch fängig sind.


fällt mir gerade dazu ein...
http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk....d97-480e-ac1c-a08fae5b2849/productdetail.aspx

MfG Algon


----------



## Udo561 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

Hi,
Danke , das System war mir nicht bekannt , sieht doch vielversprechend aus.
Ich hätte nur bedenken das der Gummifisch an sich dann zu steif wird , ich mags gerne wenn der Gummifisch sich beim kleinsten Ruck sehr viel bewegt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Lenger06 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

Naja lohnen tut sich das eigentlich nicht! Es ist mehr was für Bastler die Spaß dran haben eigene Gummis zu entwickeln. Ich habe mir aus Riesen Gummis mit der Schere und dem Feurzeug meine Porototypen gebastelt und mir dann daraus die Gussform gemacht! Ist schon von Vorteil da du durch Zugabe von Additiven nicht nur die Farbe sondern durch Härter und Weichmacher auch die Elastizität deiner Gummis so einstellen kannst, wie sie dir gefallen!
Es ist auf jeden Fall ein geiles Erlebnis wenn nach langer Arbeit und Tüftelei die selbstproduzierten Gummis fangen! So konnte ich an einem Tag mit meinen selbstgemachten(extrem weichen) Gummis einen schönen Rapfen und einen kapitalen Hecht erwischen, während mein Kumpel mit herkömmlichen Gummis Schneider bieb! Kann auch Zufall sein, aber man redet sich natürlich ein, dass es am eigenen Köder liegt!
Gruss Phil


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

sind ja sehr informative seiten. auf den holländischen seiten hab ich zumindestens das Prinzip, nachdem der Verfasser vorgeht verstanden. Aber ich weiß nicht genau, was er für Material etc. verwendet. Kann mir das jemand sagen?
Bekommt man so Sachen wie Weichplastik zum Schmelzen, Lack zum färben der Köder, Epoxyd-Harz (oder wie das heißt) her? bekomm ich sowas in nem Bauhaus?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> bekomm ich sowas in nem Bauhaus?


 
Nein...


----------



## Lenger06 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

Kauf dir am besten das Sonderheft " Gummiköder" von Rute und Rolle! Da ist nochmal genau das Herstellungsverfahren sowie Zulieferer ausgeschrieben!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

alles klar, danke für deinen Tipp.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## ali-angler (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

hab seinerzeit echt lange im Netz gesucht bis ich ein anbieter gefunden hab 1 Liter 18,95 euro oder so, weiss ja nicht wieviele gummis man draus bekommt aber ich hab mir letztens noch die Cora Z Gummifische in 15cm für 30 cent gekauft oder eine Kiste mit fast 400 Gummis von 10-25cm für 38,50 bei ebay. kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich mit 19 Euro für ein Liter + die Kosten für farbe, hitzestabilisator und weichmacher auch nur annäherd an den Preis dran komme

http://www.lbkoeder.de/index.php?cPath=21&osCsid=f51b2d506c577fb6f186fba7c7046726


----------



## minden (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

Wenn es dir nur um "Geiz ist geil" geht, solltest du das Thema abhaken...
(Ausnhame verangelte Gummis einschmelzen...)


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

nein, geht es mir nicht... hab ich ja schon gesagt ich habe an sowas Spaß, aber es sollte nicht unbedingt fünfmal so teuer sein, als die Gummifische zu kaufen... 
Aber wie viele Gummifische bekommt man denn aus 1 liter von diesem Gummi zeugs?

Ach ja, vielleicht können wir hier auch eine Art Schaufenster für alle, die schon mal Gummies gemacht haben, und die vielleicht auch gerne vorstellen würden? Also,stellt ruhig mal Bilder rein und erklärt wie ihr das gemacht habt.
Bin mal gespannt ob und was dann kommt...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## ali-angler (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

Im Netz gibt es massig Aleitungen mit Bildern. Wenn du bei Google Gummifische selber gießen eingibst bekommst du ohne ende Anleitungen, mit Bildern, Vor- und Nachteilen der verschiedenen Formen, Tipps worauf du achten musst und und und


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

hab ja schon einige Anleitungen und Internetseiten bekommen. Aber eswäredoch interessant zu sehen, was andere Boardies híer so für Köder gießen, und mit was für Material.
Keine Sorge, ich hab ne Idee, wie ichs macen werde bzw. kann... darum gehts mir nicht...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## minden (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gummifische selber machen*

Dann kannste auch hier nochmal viel lesen, fragen und gucken


http://www.koederdesign.de/http://buse.alfahosting.org/V1/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------

